
GitLab adds free hosting to Continuous Integration for development teams - jamescustard
http://sdtimes.com/gitlab-adds-free-hosting-continuous-integration-development-teams/
======
sytse
Also see [https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/29/gitlab-
runner-1-1-releas...](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/03/29/gitlab-
runner-1-1-released/) and feel free to ask me anything.

